# GB3 during the boarder wars



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3 was getting a little wild during the res-non-res battles.
http://www.break.com/index/patiencechild.html


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't figure out if that kid may be slightly retarded or just plain fricken insane, thats hilarious though!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

That is NOT GB3. It is MT on the politics thread :toofunny:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

haha funny, I can picture the guy reading all the posts that he missed during the day just gettin steamed!!! haha, seen this clip last week, loved it. what a great site gotta love fridays, the Gallery.....


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Holy christ, that kid needs to get out of the house. The last 15 sec was the funniest, what a spaz


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

and medical profecianals wonder what causes a brain aneurysm?...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

wow


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The sad part, I can picture myself, GB3, and some other people doing that on an off day! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It is just a joke(sorry Tyler), but the kid in that video probably needs riddelin


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 words are needed for that kid....

Parental Involvement


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You know what that is a video of don't you?

I bet that was a hidden cam on one of our former Nodak Members after finding out his IP and User Name was banned from the site! (No names needed ...use your imagination)



Ryan

.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think Mallard should take this kid out on the Delta Youth Hunt this Fall.

I'd love to see his response when a flock of honkers came in...and.......with a loaded shot gun..... :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Hell this reminds me of myself most days dealing with some of you.

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It must be bad.....it is blocked here at school.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ahhh he just needs a little more coffee in his diet :thumb:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Whoa!!!  That cant be real....is it??? If so, somebody needs to help that young man. WOW!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

A game of solitaire can tax even the strongest of minds.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Chris, 2 better words for that video Birth conttrol. If the parants are allowing that in their kids--it is the parents fault-and they should be sterilized IMO. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> 2 words are needed for that kid....
> 
> Parental Involvement


Yeah! parental involvement consisting of parents not involved in having sex and reproducing another devil child......


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

can anyone tell me why he is so mad at the computer? With the volume on, I still cant get one word to understand so help me out whats driving him so crazy? But that is crazy and funny


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> I think Mallard should take this kid out on the Delta Youth Hunt this Fall.
> 
> I'd love to see his response when a flock of honkers came in...and.......with a loaded shot gun..... :beer:


NO THANKS!I allready have been shot at.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought he looked a lot like Fetch as a youngster. :wink: :lol: How old is that clip?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Quackkills9 said:


> With the volume on, I still cant get one word to understand so help me out whats driving him so crazy? But that is crazy and funny


I think that's what is called letting the German out.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

and thats why we won WW1 and 2


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I think that's what is called letting the German out.


I like that :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Quackkills9 wrote:
> With the volume on, I still cant get one word to understand so help me out whats driving him so crazy? But that is crazy and funny
> 
> I think that's what is called letting the German out.


I dont quite get this saying, sorry if you didnt get that I am deaf as well. :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

When us old Krauts(German decent) get angry, and we do, we sometimes let out a pailful of explatives without regard to who is listening or reading in your case. Thus letting the german out!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

haha... gotcha', and thanks for clarifying this. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh, don't give me this "high and mighty...I've never freaked out on the computer before" attitude. :lol: Who hasn't flipped out on these overhyped speak-n-spells?!? :******:

I once got so ticked off at a printer, I grabbed it, ran outside the back door near my room and drop-kicked it across the basketball court behind the fraternity house until I cut my ankle on it. Then I just stomped it. I've been known to holler a good deal at copiers, printers, computers, fax machines and all other sorts of electronics. Most of them deserved it too.

I even got in a fight with my lamp on the fly tying desk last night. That, however, was user error.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

his computer probably kept freezing on him cause he didnt have the keys in the right place :eyeroll: probly wasnt first time 4 him


----------

